
Custom themes in Gmail - cleverjake
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2012/06/custom-themes-in-gmail.html
======
vibrunazo
Hmm... so many different places to set background images for. Wonder when I'll
be able to set a background image for my browser and have that apply as
default for any website that doesn't override it. Is that possible with an
extension?

~~~
ineedtosleep
Yes. Opera has that functionality built in where you have your personal
stylesheet that typically overrides all website stylesheets. I couldn't find
any built-in functionality for that on Chrome and Firefox, however, Stylish[1]
has been around for a while and offers the functionality in a browser
extension.

[1] <http://userstyles.org/>

~~~
nightson
You don't need stylish to apply custom CSS in Firefox. userContent.css is
suffice. Chrome has something similar.

------
51Cards
Not to disparage this launch at all... a lot of people will love this... but I
wish my Inbox was ever that clean to be able to see the picture :)

~~~
look_lookatme
SaneBox[1] has been a game changer for me on this front. I had to change the
way I deal with email a bit to conform to their recommended practices, but
since then email hasn't been a problem for me at all.

[1] <https://www.sanebox.com/>

------
Stwerp
Wow. You can choose between light and dark. This is not a theme, but rather a
background you can change. That's it. Want to change the opacity of the
overlay? Too bad. Want to customize colors? Too bad. Want a scroll bar that
you can see and is not just a gray blob on the side? Too bad.

------
obituary_latte
The UI on that page is quite borked[1] for me. Chrome latest on osx.

[1]<http://imgur.com/a/Tm4p6>

Also, interestingly, it appears imgur has moved to europe...

------
cabirum
Why, just why.. First they designed the new clean Gmail UI, then allowed
people to desecrate it with pictures of their babies?

~~~
cleverjake
WHy is it a problem if it is opt in? People should be able to make their
workspace look ugly (or more beautiful) if they choose.

